# New Build - Windows 7 Blue Screen of Death - Possible SSD



## skuzzlebutt (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking for some help with a new build I made yesterday which is having major problems. Everything went together great, all fresh pieces. I installed Windows 7 without a problem onto my Agility 2 60GB SSD. But from the start I havne't had the OS up and running for more than 3 minutes without it crashing with a blue screen of death.

Here is the build:

Phenom II X2 555
Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H
eVGA GTS 250 Card
OCZ Agility 2 60GB SSD
2 DVD drives
1 memory card reader
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333hz
OCZ ModXStream 600W power supply


Sometimes the crash occurs during windows' loading. Sometimes the system goes straight into a CHKDSK utility when booting.

I have a picture, but here is some text from the blue screen:

Disable or unistall any anti-virus, disk defrag, or backup utilities. Check your hard drive configuration, and check for any updated drivers. Run CHKDSK /F to check for hard drive corruption then restart your computer.
Technical information:
*** STOP: 0x00000024 (0x00000000001904FB, 0xFFFFF8800889EAF8, 0xFFFFF8800889E350, 0xFFFFF880012BD705)
*** ntfs.sys - Address FFFFF880012BD705 base at FFFFF88001245000, DateStap 4a5bc14f
Collecting data for crash dump...
Initializing disk for crash dump...
Beginning dump of physical memory.
Dumping physical memory to disk: 100
Physical memory dump complete.


I did not update the firmware on the Agility 2 because it appeared to already be running 1.10. I was running on plain IDE for a while, have recently tried to switch to AHCI, but it has not fixed my problem.

Any assistance would be much appreciated.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Try running IDE again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One possible issue is the Nvidia chipped GPU on the AMD chipped Mobo.
Error 0x00000024 refers to a registry issue when an app continually opens a registry key and never closes it. Did you install all of the required Mobo drivers?
I'm far from sold on SSD drives even if the prices were more realistic.
Do you have a different Hdd to try?


----------



## skuzzlebutt (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you for your input.

First thing I will try tonight is removing the video card and running off the MOBO video.

Second thing I will try is one stick of memory at a time (as recommended by OCZ, Gigabyte and Corsair tech support). If one works and the other doesn't, then bad stick. If neither one works by itself, then bad timings or other problem.

Third thing I can try is doing a fresh install of Win7 on a spin drive.

Any other ideas would be great, I'll update when I have answers.

Thanks again.


----------



## skuzzlebutt (Jul 26, 2010)

Confirmed that one of the sticks of RAM was faulty. Sending back to Corsair today. Their tech support was very helpful.

Thanks for the replies, folks.


----------



## anworks (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wanted to share my wealth of knowledge with the world for all the other N00bs out there... I too had the blue screen of death with my SSD hard drive. There could be 50 reasons to trigger the vague errors I was getting and they were never the same error. After eliminating all of the ram as a possible cause, reinstalling windows, removing all external devices, and checking everything else I could check I finally tracked it down to a power problem. The power setting I had windows set it and the SSD did NOT get along. Once I turned on High performace in windows power setting all problems are gone. Its one simple thing to try before you start driving your self crazy with all the other stuff. Gluck!

~Anworks


----------

